# Burnt 2 solenoids



## Bumhand (Jun 9, 2021)

I know the wiring for an 8n is not complex. I’m doing the 6v to 12v conversion and some how have burnt 2 solenoids. I may have burnt the key ignition but seems to read properly with a meter. Any suggestions?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Bumhand, welcome to the forum.

Here's a U-tube video that may help out:


----------

